# Public Record Searching for Orlando Timeshare Ownerships



## jlwquilter

I didn't know whether to post here or in Buying and Selling. Please move as needed. Thanks.

I have had good luck finding timehsare ownership records in many counties in different states.

I am having no luck in figuring out the search method for Osceola and Orange Counties in FL. I have  some new ownerships that are closed, the resort recognizes my ownership, etc. but when I search the public records I can not find my name anywhere. Or even others that own at the same resorts.

Can someone kindly walk me briefly thru the process so I can see where I am going worng? Thanks!


----------



## frenchieinme

jlwquilter said:


> I didn't know whether to post here or in Buying and Selling. Please move as needed. Thanks.
> 
> I have had good luck finding timehsare ownership records in many counties in different states.
> 
> I am having no luck in figuring out the search method for Osceola and Orange Counties in FL. I have  some new ownerships that are closed, the resort recognizes my ownership, etc. but when I search the public records I can not find my name anywhere. Or even others that own at the same resorts.
> 
> Can someone kindly walk me briefly thru the process so I can see where I am going worng? Thanks!



Google or Bing ORANGE COUNTY PUBLIC RECORDS OR REGISTRY OF DEEDS and you should come up with a FREE search webpage for Orange county.  I did (but forgot to add the webpage to my favorites) and found our deed and released mortgage deed.  Good luck.

I will try finding it again.  In the meantime try the following webpage--- www.occompt.com 

frenchieinme


----------



## tschwa2

For orange county:
http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/


----------



## jlwquilter

Progress! Thanks! I was using a different (free) portal to access Orange County with no luck but the above links worked.

How about Osceola??

Never mind, found it finally due to follow ideas here! Again, not even close to where I was origonally looking.


----------



## tschwa2

http://198.140.240.48/Searchng_application/default.aspx

Try the legacy search option at the bottom.  Its the only one I could get to work.


----------



## joseph gio

*Public Record Searching Timeshare Ownerships*

Can anybody give me info on how to pull (view) public records for timeshare owners in different states ...

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM

What state/county?


----------



## joseph gio

Ca, Ny, Fl, Mo


----------



## DeniseM

You have to know the county - I have some links here -  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70921


----------



## Talent312

I have some qualms about all of this stuff being available for anyone
to see, at least as it pertains to my traffic tickets and divorce papers.
However, it did make it fairly easy to track my ex (many years ago).


----------



## dioxide45

DeniseM said:


> You have to know the county - I have some links here -  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70921



Just use this instead. It links to just about any conceivable public records system that is online.

http://publicrecords.netronline.com/


----------

